# Jetta 1.8T crank pulley removal



## vectorpro (Apr 26, 2008)

Am changing timing belt on 2002 Jetta 1.8T and need to remove crank pulley to replace timing belt. Does this require removing the 19 MM 12 pt. center crank pulley bolt or just the 4 allen head bolts on the pulley. Looks like the center crank bolt needs to be removed but I've seen some procedures that indicate that the pulley is retained by the 4 allen head bolts and only the timing belt sprocket is retained by the center bolt. Can anyone clarify?

Thanks
Jim


----------



## jbutlertelecom (Aug 12, 2009)

You have it right. Just the 4 allen bolts need to be removed for timing belt job.

:beer:


----------



## SB_GLI (Oct 17, 2005)

vectorpro said:


> I've seen some procedures that indicate that the pulley is retained by the 4 allen head bolts and only the timing belt sprocket is retained by the center bolt. Can anyone clarify?


This is correct.


----------



## vectorpro (Apr 26, 2008)

Removed allen head bolts but pully won't budge. Any hints to cracking this loose? Tried tapping but still looks like center bolt is holding this pulley on. Nowhere to be able to attach a puller. I'm not a newbie to this kind of repair on other makes but this one is confusing me. Tried to remove the 19 mm bolt and with flywheel chocked to prevent rotation of crankshaft, I can't break the bolt loose even with a 20" breaker bar and piece of pipe to give me a 4' lever.


----------



## SB_GLI (Oct 17, 2005)

try some pb blaster and some heat (propane torch) on the pulley. That thing should just fall right off with a few taps of a hammer after it's been heated up.


----------



## ldaledub (Oct 14, 2007)




----------



## vectorpro (Apr 26, 2008)

Got it!!

Heating it did the trick!

Thanks. Really appreciate it.

Jim


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

don't heat it up. you can destroy the rubber gasket somewhere and gives you more issue later.



SB_GLI said:


> try some pb blaster and some heat (propane torch) on the pulley. That thing should just fall right off with a few taps of a hammer after it's been heated up.


----------



## JettaFreak43 (Jul 18, 2014)

*Allen Head Bolts won't budge*

The allen head bolts are right hand threaded right?? I can't get the bolts to break loose off the pully and they just keep turning the crank.


----------



## racinmasonc (Aug 3, 2008)

No they are not reverse thread.. are you using impact or just a ratchet? If u have no access to impact or cordless 3/8 use I think the center bolt is 12pt 19mm to hold the crank from spinning


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

JettaFreak43 said:


> The allen head bolts are right hand threaded right?? I can't get the bolts to break loose off the pully and they just keep turning the crank.


counter hold the crank bolt. DO NOT use an impact on those allen bolts you risk stripping them.


----------



## JettaFreak43 (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks guys. I'm going to soak them in PB blaster because they won't break loose and I'm afraid I'll strip them.


----------



## Perezfamily2011 (May 31, 2018)

Hey guys so I know this is an old thread but just to update it to help people that may be having problems. My buddy recently broke a timing belt, shattered his crank pulley and bent his center intake valves. upon taking the head off and rebuilding it as well as inspecting the crank timing sprocket we decided he needed to replace it as well. We had a huge problem getting it off, bending spanner wrenches and shearing bolts that we had used to thread the spanner wrench into the sprocket in the process. 

Here are some pictures of the bracket we fabricated.

We also had to use a little heat and a breaker bar with a 3 foot extension to get it to break free.

In the last picture that nut on the end of the bolt we used as a jam nut to hold the bracket off of the block to ensure we were not putting unwanted stress on the block. 

For the guys who may not have a manual or may not know the crank bolt is a stretch bolt and needs to be replaced if taken off everytime no exceptions. When installing the new bolt it is a 19mm 12 point torqued to 66ft lbs and then a quarter turn (straight from the manual)









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

